# Broker/Lawyer Referrals



## safari95 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi,
I'm in Bolton, Ontario and would like to find a broker and/or local lawyer to help with my 1st timeshare purchase.  We're looking on the timeshare resale market but are somewhat uncomfortable in handling a transaction without a 3rd party acting in our best interests. ie.  It seems from several threads the brokers may not always be helpful in resolving issues, surprise fees, etc.   
Happy Thanksgiving!
Thanks,
Sam


----------



## amanven (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't think you don't need a lawyer for a resale timeshare purchase if you are purchasing in the US (unless you are going through ebay maybe).  It might not be a bad idea to have a lawyer review any purchase of a timeshare in other countries though. 

You need to deal with a reputable timeshare resale broker and your first clue they are not reputable is if they ask for an up front fee to their service.  Reputable brokers will never ask for an upfront fee because they receive their compensation from the seller when the purchase closes satisfactorily.  

I bought our first timeshare last year using the services a reputable broker and timeshare closing company and I did it entirely via email.  I received regular communication from both companies during the process and was able to log into the closing companies website anytime I wanted to monitor the progress of the purchase process. I was even contacted later by the resale company to survey my satisfaction with the service I received. 

If you have further questions you can PM me.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 12, 2009)

You don't really need a broker, or a lawyer in most states (I don't know about Canada.)  What you need is a licensed, reputable TS closing/escrow company.  See the top of the Buying, Selling, Renting Board for suggestions.


----------



## amanven (Oct 12, 2009)

A lawyer or broker is not required in Canada.  I suggest a lawyer to at least review your documents and advise on succession issues for timeshares purchased in other countries.


----------



## safari95 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank-you for the quick feedback. I'll start by checking the buy, rent, sale board for reputable broker recommendations and go from there.  We had attended (were lured into?) a BlueGreen timeshare presentation in Myrtle Beach and were impressed with the possibilities with the points system however not the developer asking price! so decided to do some homework and look into resale.  I've read through the TUG basics 101 and the info. and this site is great.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## amanven (Oct 12, 2009)

safari95 I sent my PM before reading your last post.  Both companies I mentioned do Myrtle Beach.  Take a look at Sheraton Broadway Plantation if you are interested in that area.  The Canadian $ is on the move up against US currency right now so the exchange factor will be minimal.


----------



## caribbeansun (Oct 13, 2009)

You would find that most lawyers in Canada don't have a clue about timeshares and would just cost you more money than they would be worth.

Use a reputable closing agent.  I've used JRA Services for my last 4 and they've been very good to deal with.

Good luck!


----------



## smithiekid (Oct 14, 2009)

If you are interested in Bluegreen resale then conntact Boca Bum (Jim) over on the Yahoo bluegreen group or Timeshare Forum

He does have a web site  http://www.timesharekahuna.com/bluegreen/

He  will be able to help with any questions re Bluegreen and buying resale 
all the costs etc


----------

